# Lang Lang - westernport - Vic 25/2



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

It wasn't a bad day on the water for us Sat 25th - the wind got up a bit but fairly well to willys forcast , being notherly it wasn't realy a problem witht he run out
even the run in wasn't that bad its just harder to stay pointed on the tide

2 of us headed out for a gummy shark bash brendan ( a mate that drives down from the murrey for a fish ) and myself
launching about 7.30 am at the lang lang boat ramp

I had a good pan sized fish ( mid 90 cms ) fish 1/2 hour into the trip but not wonting to keep that all day with just a wet towel over it ,it got returned
not long after that another size fish also got it freedom brendon also had a couple of catchs as well
as tide tide was going out and as the water droped the toads got more frendly and we moved to deeper water
from the 1.2 meters we were fishing in
with the wind starting to get up and thinking to get out of it a bit and hide behing a sand bar we moved nearer french island into some water 4.5 - 5 meters deep in a spot where the water runs nicely off the sand bar and bank
brendon could not do a thing wrong with a couple of double hook ups and for a time it seamed the word was out to all the gummys in WP head to brendons yak he's giving free beer away

while in the same basic possie I hooked the biggest car bonnent of a ray I think I've hooked on the yak ( had to be 1.2 meters+ across ) - dam it was a long hard slog to get it near to the yak so I could cut it free
lucky it was on a 15 kg set up - dam thing draged me and the anchour quite a bit

after about 1/2 hour of the run in tide that spot had gone quiet so again we moved a bit ,this time we were making our way back toward the ramp bit by bit
not to much of interest was caught on the incoming tide and we were back at the ramp by about 3 pm
by then the wind had droped right off and it was dam hot paddling

anyway by the time we pulled the pin I had boated 6 gummys - 1 small schoolie - a little banjo - a 35 cm pinky - a small port jackson shark and a toad

keeping 1 gummy at 102 cm and the pinky for some nice fresh fish

brendon on the other hand lost count but he must have boated a dozen or more gummys a heap of small schoolies
and a couple of pinkies

keeping 2 gummys at 105 cm and the 2 pinkies at 35 cm - that will keep him in fish till his next trip south to WP


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Result!
Respect!

I've so gotta head over there for a fishing lesson!


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

The Fishin' Musician said:


> I've so gotta head over there for a fishing lesson!












no worries Mark this is what fresh flake looks like still in its std packaging and they a lot of fun to catch


----------



## WombatFish (Oct 30, 2011)

Good one. Nice feed there too. Looks like you both had an awseome days fishing.

I was on a WP beach just having a swim and beer later on saturday afternoon (5pm onwards) and the wind had dropped right off, it was looking very calm out there, was thinking how good it would be out there on the kayak.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

WombatFish said:


> Good one. Nice feed there too. Looks like you both had an awseome days fishing.
> 
> I was on a WP beach just having a swim and beer later on saturday afternoon (5pm onwards) and the wind had dropped right off, it was looking very calm out there, was thinking how good it would be out there on the kayak.


even with the wind up it wasn't to bad out there Paul - when the wind droped about 2 - 2.30 it got pretty warm paddling back
it was only a couple of Ks but the sweet was dripping off the forhead


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

cheaterparts said:


> The Fishin' Musician said:
> 
> 
> > I've so gotta head over there for a fishing lesson!
> ...


I deserved that. :lol:


----------



## Ghurkin (Sep 13, 2011)

All this and no mention of a ghurkin fish :shock: your letting me down old timer


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Ghurkin said:


> All this and no mention of a ghurkin fish :shock: your letting me down old timer


are you still around there Ghurk me old mate - I'd heard you had given up fishing and sold your kayak or do you think you may make a come back

all the gummies will be fished out by your return and only ghurkin fish will remain


----------



## Ghurkin (Sep 13, 2011)

yep still around, lots of plastic wedling going on, fishing maybe next weekend, have to catch up at least for a beer, BBQ and bullshite seshion.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice effort boys, fresh gummies are a top eating fish  

Cheers
Ant


----------



## 6fiddy (Feb 17, 2012)

Sounds like a top trip Cheater. Hey did you drift toward Stockyard point? Trying to remember where things are as its been ages since Ive fished the area. Would be keen to try out a Corinella to Tenby point trip one day. Had some good Land based trips there back in the day.
Cheers Steve


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

6fiddy said:


> Sounds like a top trip Cheater. Hey did you drift toward Stockyard point? Trying to remember where things are as its been ages since Ive fished the area. Would be keen to try out a Corinella to Tenby point trip one day. Had some good Land based trips there back in the day.
> Cheers Steve


not this trip but we do head down there from time to time and anchour the tide runs to fast to drift - most fish caught yesterday were in palmers channel thats quite close to french island


----------



## Tom84 (Feb 21, 2012)

We went to stockyard and had to fight through mud to get a good place to get out ended up getting cracks in our old outfitter from the wheels, how is it at Lang lang or is it a proper concrete or w/e boatramp?


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Tom84 said:


> We went to stockyard and had to fight through mud to get a good place to get out ended up getting cracks in our old outfitter from the wheels, how is it at Lang lang or is it a proper concrete or w/e boatramp?


I and many others launch at both places

but lang lang boat ramp on jetty rd has a concrete ramp and a sandy beach - but you need a tide height of 1 meter
dont try if the tide is out there

if you check out http://tides.willyweather.com.au/vic/gi ... errup.html
and go to the tide curve and run the cursor over the curve it will give you the time this accures

so if you look up the first of march you could launch any time between 4.37 am and 10.12 am but then there not enough water until 6.52 pm
or you get very muddy and theres not bottom to the mud out off the beach

as for the launch a Jam Jerrup ( stockyard point car park) its easy down to a 0.8 meter tide height 
but the thing to remember there is to head to the left and theres a white poly pipe stuck in the bank about 150 meters out
that is the direction where there a solid path , is can be dam muddy going any other way

I have launched there many time right on low tide its muddy but you can get in and out


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

DiggerRob said:


> It's almost enough to make we want to become a "Mud Bruvvah"
> 
> Dig


 your always welcome to come along Digger when you come up to the big smoke - the fishings always better in WP over the gaybay


----------

